# Old i7920 overclock



## timbo2410 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi all, i've come looking for advice. My old system:
Gigabyte EX58-UD5
I7 920do @4GHZ
6gb ddr3 triple channel 1600mhz
GTX 970 winforce
150gb intell ssd (OS)
3x1tb HDD
only had 6gb ram in and it was maxed out doing photo/video editing. Now I've thrown in a set of 12gb 1600mhz triple channel ddr3 and got it up to speed, got the overclock back up to 4ghz overclock (without turbo enabled) and have run every stability/stress test I can think of at it and it passed. Temps are 68 degrees max under load. Now:
1. Shall I enable "turbo" to get it to 4.2 and leave it at that?
2. Should I increase any further than 4.2? If so what to and how?
3. i am swapping out the OS SSD soon and moving to a fresh install of win 10 pro x64, will this affect the overclock ???
Any and all advice welcome


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I think I would swap to an SSD and leave it at that; no overclocking.

Do you have a K processor?


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 21, 2010)

Did you mean CO or DO? Mine is the DO version. As far as the overclock goes, it's already done and stable. Just wanted to know if i should go to 4.2 as temps are good and will changing to a new OS will affect that at all ...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If the temps and everything remains stable, then go got it. An OS change will not affect the overclocking.


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok so following the Gigabyte overclock guide and turning on "turbo" in bios and raising the vcore to 1.5v .. the temperatures are certainly higher during burnin test (max 86 degrees C) ... looking around the net some people say that under 90C others say don't go above 70 ???? Performance has certainly taken a rise but at what cost .. advice welcome please


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 21, 2010)

ok so with the temps getting past what I think is comfortable I have kept "turbo" on and reduced vcore to 1.4v. Running burnin test now and straight away the temps are down to 73 degrees C max @4.2ghz. so pleased with that result. One thing I did try and find out is the speed setting for my H50 water cooler. I can't seem to be able to adjust it in bios for some reason .. any clues?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

86C is pretty hot, I think 73C is better for the CPU under load.

As for the water cooler, I've never heard of a feature that allows you to increase the flow.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That is a rather old Cpu at this point I don't think I would be pushing that at all and 73c is not thrilling to me! You should be thrilled with ssd jump in performance along with the added ram.


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 21, 2010)

well it's been my little workhorse that does all the things photo/video wise .. sure it's not the fastest but it's had a new lease of life .. see how long it lasts :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

73C underload is perfectly fine.


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 21, 2010)

So I've had the overclock now for a few weeks and it's run all stress tests I can think of overnight on each of them without a hitch. temps are fine and it's loads faster in every way. Now yesterday I was running nero 2018 to burn a movie to bluray. I've done it many times since the overclcok without issue. I came back to find the computer had rebooted ?? restarted fine and restarted the burn .. came back to find a reboot ?? Thought it may have something to do with power saver mode or screensaver/sleep mode etc .. checked and everything it set to "never" sleep .. there are no errors that I an find .. nero restarts the burn without issue .. nothing is running at %100 when burning/coding .. I'm running stress test now (where it is maxed out) but no errors .. any clues guys ?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Again old cpu and the restart is one of the first signs of too much strain on the cpu, I would put it back. Are you using the stock cooler because if so that could be the issue and you might want to try a better hsf, but as I said before I would not be oc'ing such an old cpu.


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 21, 2010)

it has a corsair H-50 cooler.. temps are fine .. runs all stress tests overnight no problems .. hmmm is there a sleep mode in nvidia itself that i might have overlooked ??


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 21, 2010)

AHA !!!!! just had a crash and caught it before it rebooted .. there was an error of "memory Management" but that was all it said .. where do I start from here to diagnose the problem. I've run memcheck and that went fine .. stress tested the memory and that was fine ... I was running Nero transcoding a movie to bluray at the time. I was about an hour into it when it crashed. It was only using about %30 available ram and nothing else was maxed at all ..


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 21, 2010)

even stranger. I have my SSD for my OS and I have 3 1tb samsung HDD's for storage. Now I just had a look at event viewer and found that windows is suggesting to back up all 3 HDD (but not my SSD) as they might be about to fail?? *** ???


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Just as with most things in life, pushing too hard creates problems. Slow it down a few notches and try again.


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 21, 2010)

I've got it back to 4ghz now .. I have checked with crystaldiskinfo and it does appear that all 3 samsung drives are on their way out .. the worst has 18000 hours on it .. so have replacements on the way for them. the ram I have stress tested today and found no faults at all .. so with the reduced overclock and the new HDD we shall see how it goes


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

:thumb: Sounds like a plan. :smile:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

In my experience, I seldom had Samsung hard drives last 2 years, and that is so odd since they are the best ssd drives.


----------

